# Wadi Degla Sports Club



## Sonrisa

I have always enjoyed my (rather expensive) membership with the club. It is well mantained and the pool area is always clean, and although one can't expect great service in Egypt, it is good enough in the club to keep us coming back and happy, and the swimming lessons for the children are outstanding. 
It also lacks the pretencious attitude of some other more upscale clubs in Cairo. 

But the last week something happen that made me realise just how good they are...
My husband went to swim with money in his swimming shorts pocket ,silly him, he had forgotten and only rembered later when we had left the club. It was around LE150 and we simply thougth it was lost forever and we had made someone's day.

Yesterday we returned to the pool. THe Pool manager came to talk to us and ask us if we had lost some money the previous week and how much....They had retrieved it and kept it for us! I never thought we would find this level of honesty in Cairo, and this time I was really surprised to find again such goodness and warmth


----------



## mymy999

how much is the membership please?


----------



## JohnXu

I just finding a sports club with a swimming pool, would you like tell me the position or contact number?


----------



## MaidenScotland

you can google all the information, look on their website


----------

